# USC Anyone?



## rockstar (Mar 15, 2007)

Did anyone apply to USC? Have you heard? I haven't heard from the Peter Stark Producing Program yet...


----------



## zee9449 (Mar 15, 2007)

I got my acceptance to SC', but still waiting to hear on the film program :S.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 15, 2007)

The website clearly says that graduate applicants won't be notified until AFTER April 15th...so we've got about a month before neurotically checking the mail begins, I guess.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 16, 2007)

Does USC interview?  1 month doesn't sound like much time left.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't think USC does interviews like UCLA. At least for the Stark Producing Program, it only says that interviews may be requested as a later date but don't indicate an acceptance. 

I should have found out by now because the website says we should know by March 17th...which is a Saturday.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 16, 2007)

USC doesn't interview for MFAs, they base their decision on your voluminous submissions, scripts, reels, etc...though I would expect them to interview for producers for sure.  They used to interview everyone though...don't know why they stopped.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 16, 2007)

scripts and reels?  they never asked for those items, at least not for the Film and TV production.  They only asked for 2 writing samples in addition to a personal statement.  The first was about an original fictious character, the second about an emotionally powerful moment.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh, I guess I just assumed the Production folks had to send a reel...whoops.

For Screenwriting, I had to send 20 pages of a script, an autobiographical character sketch, my most emotional moment, and then write two scenes with specific parameters.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 16, 2007)

Just a little technical side note, for Production, you probably have to send in a reel, but for Producing (which is different), we didn't have to submit anything other than our resume, SOP, letters of rec, an emotional/significant moment and our GRE scores.


----------



## ellie0122 (Mar 17, 2007)

I also applied for Peter Stark and havn't heard anything-- I also saw that admitted students are usually accepted by march 17th but i am assuming that date is general~ 

How do you know if you've been accepted by USC in general?


----------



## rockstar (Mar 17, 2007)

The little booklet says that successful applicants will be notified by phone. I never got a phone call. But anyway, I don't think you know that you're accepted or rejected by USC until you get the letter from the Peter Stark program.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 18, 2007)

Everything I've seen online says that accepted students will be notified AFTER April 15th...


----------



## sa (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi, I applied to USC for film production this year and got an interview call on Saturday and had a phone interview on the spot. I didn't think they interviewed either, but I guess they are? I was told by Amanda Pope that I would hear after April 15.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats, Sa.

(Bummer for the rest of us, though!)


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 7, 2007)

waiting list. found out today.


----------



## Lily (Apr 13, 2007)

Sadly, No.
No interview needed, they just rejected me flat out.


----------



## techie1902 (Apr 13, 2007)

Could the date dicrepancy have anything do with Grad vs. Undergrad? (I know that this is a grad forum but just in case others didn't catch that)

I also remember reading in one of these forums that those who are applying for the big scholarships hear earlier (like the March date) and the rest hear in April, so that could also be it...


----------

